# Anthem - EA/Bioware



## moon (Sep 4, 2018)

This trailer doesn't actually look too bad..


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 4, 2018)

I got confused because of the close positioning of a couple article titles on a gaming blog and thought Bioware had done Anathem, a game of the Neal Stephenson book. This ones online tho so not for me, even though they are having story/npc's its limited apparently. The new fallout thing was online as well. I'm not playing these things, fortnite etc none of it. The trailer does look good mind


----------



## moon (Sep 4, 2018)

Yeah, I decided to never play another online game again too lol those things are designed to keep you in them for as long as possible in order to get access to your wallet... and all the while your real life suffers...

If Anthem has an offline mode I may still be interested..


----------



## Toast Rider (Sep 5, 2018)

TBH, looks like another big dudes in space armour shooty fest.

Make of that what you will, I've given up paying to play online. Like the games themselves, it just makes me angry. Dealing with people who can't communicate and just shit the bed instead of playing properly made Overwatch a fucking shitemare


----------



## moon (Sep 5, 2018)

I agree. ^^ I recently left a game (again) because of the nightmare toxic people in it.. 

I'm playing 'God of War' now mostly for the artwork


----------



## moon (Feb 19, 2019)

Sooooooo, it launches this week on PS4 
I played the Alpha,VIP Demo and Open Demo... all I can say is that the game is AWESOME!!!
There are some technical issues etc but I dont give a f**** I'm not leaving my house for weeks!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2019)

Thought the level design was poor, the colours schemes uninspired and the way it handles in game novel at first but quickly boring....


.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 24, 2019)

quite enjoying it, but not really sure what im doing tbh


----------



## moon (Feb 26, 2019)

I love Anthem so much, I think its a very different game and not at all what people expected from Bioware, people want to compare it to Destiny and Warframe when it has its own unique identity.

I'm playing this game very differently to most other games, it's hard to explain why, just that there is so much depth to it in terms of the Fort Tarsis conversations and so much else, that its worth taking slowly and savouring.

I think Bioware's idea of "Games as a service' was not quite what EA had in mind..  That's all I'm saying for now..


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 26, 2019)

after I posted at 8.16pm on sunday, I suddenly found it to be midnight and was getting really into it. It certainly has that one more go factor, didnt get a chance to play it last night though :-(

I think it also helps that I'm playing it on EA Access, for £14.99 a month.


----------



## moon (Feb 26, 2019)

My Storm 'Project X' 
He has no combo abilities apart from his melee detonator, he just does raw damage


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 11, 2019)

I've gone more for the Buzz Lightyear look for my Colossus


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2019)

Looks like more than half have given up on the game...


.


----------

